# USA car insurance history



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Does the driving record that you have in USA count for the one in canada> I have been drinving for 8 year now in USA but I am moving to Canada in June.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend a bit on what state you're coming from. Ask your insurance company if they can provide you with a document listing your driving history. In some states, you have to request this from the state DMV or RMV - and often (if you have a clean driving record) it may be nothing but a blank sheet of paper (maybe saying "no record"). That sort of thing doesn't carry over too well to other countries, where driving records are a bit more formal.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are relocating to BC, here is a link from the ICBC website (the provincial government vehicle insurance company):

http://www.icbc.com/insurance/insura_getsta_howbuy_moving2.asp

Make sure that you get your driver's abstract (history) from the insurance company itself, not the broker who sold the policy to you. Dates of each policy coverage need to be listed on the letter. 

.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes! You have to get a letter from your previous insurance agency with your entire record and your new insurance will be based on your previous record. It has to be a very detailed letter with amount of years insured, etc...


----------

